# Using blood pressure medication at the same time as Clen



## kiwimike (Aug 13, 2016)

Hey guys,
I was wondering if anyone knows if you can take blood pressure medication while on clenbuterol ? my Dr put me on blood pressure meds before I started my cycle and i'm wondering if it reduces the effects of the clen?

thanks guys


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 13, 2016)

Shouldn't you be more concerned that your clen reduces the effects of your BP meds?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 13, 2016)

Why in the hell would you take a beta agonist and a beta blocker? Seriously man, think about this shit.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 13, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Why in the hell would you take a beta agonist and a beta blocker? Seriously man, think about this shit.



Because he likes to party!!

Why take uppers and downers together? Because you like to party!!!!


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 14, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Dude....
> 
> Just no.
> 
> ...



I'm on an ACE inhibitor not a beta blocker they are two different things. my diet is fine thanks and I was taking clen to avoid the catabolic effects of cardio. I have a mum and a wife so I don't really need to be told off. but thanks for your input


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 14, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Why in the hell would you take a beta agonist and a beta blocker? Seriously man, think about this shit.



thanks. i'm not on a beta blocker i'm on an ACE inhibitor


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 14, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Shouldn't you be more concerned that your clen reduces the effects of your BP meds?



lol, nah I pay for the clen the ace is free


----------



## Joliver (Aug 14, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> thanks. i'm not on a beta blocker i'm on an ACE inhibitor



The spirit of that questions sailed right over your head.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 14, 2016)

Kiwi, I'm not trying to be your mom or dad because I don't know you. 

All I am saying is why in the hell would you take a sympathomimetic class drug--drugs in this class are literally used to RAISE blood pressure and then take a drug to LOWER your blood pressure?

Just take roids...they'll keep the muscle on you as your glide away on the elliptical machine.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 15, 2016)

You come here to ask opinions and don't like what you hear. 

Take the advice or don't. Good luck.


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 15, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You come here to ask opinions and don't like what you hear.
> 
> Take the advice or don't. Good luck.



all I wanted to know is whether or not my blood pressure medication (an ACE inhibitor) would reduce the effectiveness of Clenbuterol. I am on the ACE because I am diabetic and it is given to diabetics as a preventative measure to protect my kidneys. no one has really answered my question. most of you have just jumped down my throat. I take a low dose of cilazapril for those of you who can help me. to be clear I just need to know if taking my ace while on cycle would effect the effectiveness of the clen. thanks


----------



## Joliver (Aug 15, 2016)

Listen here dip shit. You aren't asking a will I make "gainz brah" type of question. You are asking a question with potential morbitity associated with it.  And nobody wants to enable a retard to kill themselves. 

See here, dip shit---clen depletes potassium. Aces deplete sodium. These two electrolytes have everything to do with rhythm and output of your stupid little heart. 

Also, the drugs you are taking are in mortal combat to do opposing actions...clen driving beta receptors and ace working to relax the smooth muscle that the beta is stimulating. unfortumately, that cool experiment you want to do is on hydraulic pump that powers the pea-brain that would ask such a stupid question. 

Nobody wants to sponsor your lunatic question with their educated guess as to whether you'd live or die. At very least, you endanger yourself.  Personally, I don't care if you live or die, but I want there to be a harsh record on file for the next fat ass that wants a short-cut to look like zyzz, so they can see that if they ask this particular question here, it is going to suck.

Now take your clen and bp meds. Toss in some Gatorade and swim your stupid ass to Antarctica. 

If you ever want to let go of some of that insulin, you can PM me.


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 15, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Listen here dip shit. You aren't asking a will I make "gainz brah" type of question. You are asking a question with potential morbitity associated with it.  And nobody wants to enable a retard to kill themselves.
> 
> See here, dip shit---clen depletes potassium. Aces deplete sodium. These two electrolytes have everything to do with rhythm and output of your stupid little heart.
> 
> ...



you don't need to resort to petty name calling, all it does is show that you have little self control. calling me fat is a really stupid thing to do because you have no idea what I look like. like I said, there is nothing wrong with my heart, I was put on an ACE because it keeps my kidneys in check. I get my b.p checked all the time and it is not an issue. I find it funny how enraged you became after such a benign issue perhaps you should dial some of your supps back a wee bit. sure you can have some of my insulin, I'll send it over  after I've jammed it up your mums fat asshole so you get a nice little infection  I came on this forum because I'd like to learn some stuff and 99% of people here are great which makes you the other 1% so that makes you kinda special. I have no problems working out in the gym in fact I wish I had more time to lift, currently I can only spend an hour and a half in the gym each night because I have a beautiful wife and 7 amazing children that keep me really busy. if you don't like my posts just keep on scrolling, have a great life.


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 15, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Wow. That went south quickly.



the crazy thing is, i did the cycle while taking ACE a few months ago. I was just interested in knowing if its worth going off my ACE next time. a yes or no would have been sufficient lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 15, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> you don't need to resort to petty name calling, all it does is show that you have little self control. calling me fat is a really stupid thing to do because you have no idea what I look like. like I said, there is nothing wrong with my heart, I was put on an ACE because it keeps my kidneys in check. I get my b.p checked all the time and it is not an issue. I find it funny how enraged you became after such a benign issue perhaps you should dial some of your supps back a wee bit. sure you can have some of my insulin, I'll send it over  after I've jammed it up your mums fat asshole so you get a nice little infection  I came on this forum because I'd like to learn some stuff and 99% of people here are great which makes you the other 1% so that makes you kinda special. I have no problems working out in the gym in fact I wish I had more time to lift, currently I can only spend an hour and a half in the gym each night because I have a beautiful wife and 7 amazing children that keep me really busy. if you don't like my posts just keep on scrolling, have a great life.



It's not a lack of self control. It's a lack of tolerance for idiots.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 15, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> you don't need to resort to petty name calling, all it does is show that you have little self control. calling me fat is a really stupid thing to do because you have no idea what I look like. like I said, there is nothing wrong with my heart, I was put on an ACE because it keeps my kidneys in check. I get my b.p checked all the time and it is not an issue. I find it funny how enraged you became after such a benign issue perhaps you should dial some of your supps back a wee bit. sure you can have some of my insulin, I'll send it over  after I've jammed it up your mums fat asshole so you get a nice little infection  I came on this forum because I'd like to learn some stuff and 99% of people here are great which makes you the other 1% so that makes you kinda special. I have no problems working out in the gym in fact I wish I had more time to lift, currently I can only spend an hour and a half in the gym each night because I have a beautiful wife and 7 amazing children that keep me really busy. if you don't like my posts just keep on scrolling, have a great life.



Petty name calling and Internet fighting is what I do. I'm a real e-nightmare to fools.

A man with as many health problems as you and STILL trying to take clen doesn't need to tell ANYONE that they don't have self control. Clen isn't nearly as anti-catabolic as AAS--and a lot more dangerous. You are willing to undergo a lot of risk to be "anti-catabolic." By deductive logic, you're a fat piece of monkey shit.

I become enraged because you kept fighting to get the answer you want--despite the ones you got. And it turns out, you've done it before. Well, keep your mouth shut and do it again. 

Here's more good news. You are a diabetic, high blood pressure is coming....probably already a problem for you. Diabetes is a train wreck of a life **** that shaves an average of 11 years off the lives of the blessed. You have 7 kids. You may want to quit being an asshole and get your diet right and ride the treadmill to shave off the fat.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 15, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> the crazy thing is, i did the cycle while taking ACE a few months ago. I was just interested in knowing if its worth going off my ACE next time. a yes or no would have been sufficient lol



The fact that you think it is as simple as a yes or no question means you need to be in the kiddie pool.


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 15, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Petty name calling and Internet fighting is what I do. I'm a real e-nightmare to fools.
> 
> A man with as many health problems as you and STILL trying to take clen doesn't need to tell ANYONE that they don't have self control. Clen isn't nearly as anti-catabolic as AAS--and a lot more dangerous. You are willing to undergo a lot of risk to be "anti-catabolic." By deductive logic, you're a fat piece of monkey shit.
> 
> ...



when you say "as many health problems as you" do you mean the one health problem that I have? lol I have no idea why you keep calling me fat because you don't know what I look like. my diet is fine thanks. I'm really glad that I got under your skin and find it funny that you had to neg rep me and tell me that "you don't have ANY self control" you seem like a real winner.


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 15, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> It's not a lack of self control. It's a lack of tolerance for idiots.



nah it's definitely a lack of self control, he made sure to tell me in his neg rep that he gave me. he needs his meds checked lol


----------



## Joliver (Aug 15, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> nah it's definitely a lack of self control, he made sure to tell me in his neg rep that he gave me. he needs his meds checked lol


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 16, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


>



wow, you have to be the coolest guy I've ever met. said no one ever. gtfo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 16, 2016)

coanbread is rather smart and knows his shit ,I would listen to him if I was u..


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> wow, you have to be the coolest guy I've ever met. said no one ever. gtfo



People say that to me a lot. Does "gtfo" mean "good to find out?"


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> when you say "as many health problems as you" do you mean the one health problem that I have? lol I have no idea why you keep calling me fat because you don't know what I look like. my diet is fine thanks. I'm really glad that I got under your skin and find it funny that you had to neg rep me and tell me that "you don't have ANY self control" you seem like a real winner.



AIDS is a single health problem too. Don't snub your nose at diabetes buddy. Your particular type is actually an autoimmune disease that is devastating. Plenty of diabetics have played this game--and it is possible, but the stakes are higher. Increasing your metabolic processes mean less to other people. You low carb and clen your way into keto acidosis. When you include aces in the mix, your kidneys take some punishment. Then it is three problems...hell, a massive life threatening systemic problem. Don't sell diabetes short man, diabetes is ranked #8 on the WHO list of the top 10 killers--tied with AIDS. You take it for granted at your own risk.

You are diabetic and want to take clen...and blood pressure medication. It's the kind of supplementation that reeks of desperation. The kind of last ditch effort from someone who would do anything because they are at the end of their rope trying to get lean. I just assumed you were chubby. If you aren't chubby, then ok. I'm sorry.

I called you fat because I am a childish and venomous person.  Don't worry about getting under my skin. I really enjoy this (see my signature). I spend all day being normal and sometimes I just want to come home and be a sociopath.  Some fall for it...most don't. But I've kept some of these sparring sessions going for days. I truly enjoy it. 

Am I a winner? No. I am not. Because nobody wins when you argue with a god damned idiot. Before it is over with, I'll sink down to your level...grade school most likely....and we'll just talk about jamming shit up each other's respective mom's asses.

My only regret is that you are 17 hours ahead of me and that we can't fight in realtime all day long. 

But I am a pragmatist! If I let you skate by saying you took clen and bp meds successfully, then some poor chubby kid may see it and think--"hey, this 'not chubby' diabetic took clen and blood pressure meds and it was cool. I don't have to be fat." And for that reason, I'm going to crucify you until you are full on red, or my name is white.  

So have some coffee mother ****er cause I'm going to be watching the good ole US of A kick the shit out of New Zealand in track and field tonight and I feel like typing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 16, 2016)

Jol is def the coolest guy I've ever met.


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 16, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> AIDS is a single health problem too. Don't snub your nose at diabetes buddy. Your particular type is actually an autoimmune disease that is devastating. Plenty of diabetics have played this game--and it is possible, but the stakes are higher. Increasing your metabolic processes mean less to other people. You low carb and clen your way into keto acidosis. When you include aces in the mix, your kidneys take some punishment. Then it is three problems...hell, a massive life threatening systemic problem. Don't sell diabetes short man, diabetes is ranked #8 on the WHO list of the top 10 killers--tied with AIDS. You take it for granted at your own risk.
> 
> You are diabetic and want to take clen...and blood pressure medication. It's the kind of supplementation that reeks of desperation. The kind of last ditch effort from someone who would do anything because they are at the end of their rope trying to get lean. I just assumed you were chubby. If you aren't chubby, then ok. I'm sorry.
> 
> ...



I totally respect your opinion man trust me, I just don't like being called a dip shit. yea I know how serious diabetes is believe me its a mother f*&%er but the bonus is as you will know it I get free insulin  so I can choose when I spike my insulin which helps. I didn't develop diabetes from being a fat f%$# I actually got it from being put on a particular medication which apparently can cause a very small amount of the population diabetes (lucky me huh) I do take it seriously and had no idea that taking clen and an ACE would cause ketoacidosis I wasn't trying to justify my use I was just interested to know if the ACE would reduce the effects of the clen. I like you could sit here and trade yo mommas day and night with you which tbh would probably give us something fun to do in the evenings but I would rather reap the benefits of your knowledge that is if you don't mind teaching a "dip shit" lol. I know what you mean about it being better for me to take AAS and hell yea I would love to but I got no source over here lol I do have loads of spare insulin


----------



## Joliver (Aug 16, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> I totally respect your opinion man trust me, I just don't like being called a dip shit. yea I know how serious diabetes is believe me its a mother f*&%er but the bonus is as you will know it I get free insulin  so I can choose when I spike my insulin which helps. I didn't develop diabetes from being a fat f%$# I actually got it from being put on a particular medication which apparently can cause a very small amount of the population diabetes (lucky me huh) I do take it seriously and had no idea that taking clen and an ACE would cause ketoacidosis I wasn't trying to justify my use I was just interested to know if the ACE would reduce the effects of the clen. I like you could sit here and trade yo mommas day and night with you which tbh would probably give us something fun to do in the evenings but I would rather reap the benefits of your knowledge that is if you don't mind teaching a "dip shit" lol. I know what you mean about it being better for me to take AAS and hell yea I would love to but I got no source over here lol I do have loads of spare insulin



I can dig that. And as bad as I hate to end an epic interweb war, I call for truce under one condition: you tell redrum to shut up every time you see him.  I mean every time. If you don't, I'll be on you like stink on a monkey.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 10, 2016)

Jol's e-warfare barbarianism prevails. I dig barbarian type folks.


----------

